# homelite sx-135 starts then stops when revved



## harrynye (Jun 5, 2005)

I had it serviced last year. If I engage the throttle fully when starting it, choke half engaged, the thing will start like it is fine and rev way up but then it turns off right away after seconds. If I half engage the choke and not apply the throttle, it will run at idle for a time but as soon as I apply the gas it bogs down and turns off.
Is this easy to service myself?
New air filter and it doesn't smoke.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does it smoke heavily when revved for those short seconds? it could have too rich of a mix.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like the low end is running lean. Try opening up the low end needle on the carb 1/2 turn.


----------



## harrynye (Jun 5, 2005)

New air filter and it doesn't smoke.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

have you tried opening the needle up?? new filter really wouldn't help.. unless the old one was so badly clogged it wasn't worth cleaning.


----------



## harrynye (Jun 5, 2005)

I opened the little red plastic screw (there is a white one too) up as close to half a turn as I could (counter clockwise) and it seemed to throw out a bit of smoke and misfire a bit when I started it and revved it up-it did not stall. I kept it revved and then I closed it (the red screw) until the smoke and the misfires (kind of sputtering, really) stopped. I think you have solved my problem. I really appreciate it. 
I really don't know too much about small engines(never needed to know because I was an apartment dweller til last year); is there a good book that you could suggest that I could refer to in a situation such as this? I think if I know the basics, I could better use this forum (my description of the little red and white plastic screws should alert you to my need for the proper lexicon).

Again, thank-you
Harry


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well one rule of thumb, let em run just slightly rich. just to smoke a little when running. though those little caps really do prevent you from making but a small adjustment.


----------

